# Seguimento Sul - Julho 2011



## SpiderVV (30 Jun 2011 às 23:50)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Jul 2011 às 08:26)

inicio de mês com noite tropical e neste momento caem algumas pingas!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Jul 2011 às 11:07)

já 31,9ºC e 20% de humidade, está um ambiente insuportável


----------



## Brunomc (1 Jul 2011 às 12:56)

*Condições actuais  :* 


*- céu pouco nublado

- vento fraco 

- 31ºC *


Parece que vou ter uns aguaceiros e quem sabe alguma trovoada para esta tarde 
Vou agora para Évora


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2011 às 14:05)

Boas, por aqui, sigo com 31ºC e a coisa mais insólita choveu de manhã e acumulei 1 mm. Não vi chover, mas quando acordei estava a rua toda molhada.


----------



## miguel (1 Jul 2011 às 15:09)

Em armação de pêra estão 29°C com vento nulo e céu pouco nublado mas muito nublado a norte e oeste a mínima foi de 21,9°C


----------



## sielwolf (1 Jul 2011 às 15:34)

Uns pingos de chuva aqui por Portimão..


----------



## pax_julia (1 Jul 2011 às 16:19)

Aguaceiro moderado em Beja, tempo abafado e instavel. Mesmo depois do aguaceiro o tempo continua quente. 35 graus! Trovoada 0. Sera que vai aparecer algo durante a tarde?


----------



## amando96 (1 Jul 2011 às 16:27)

Já se ouvem trovoadas.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2011 às 16:33)

Estremoz: céu muito nublado, especialmente a oeste, e vento moderado do quadrante oeste, por vezes com rajadas (galhos e ramos de folhas das árvores no chão). Temperatura nos 32,5 ºC e pressão atmosférica de 1013 hPa.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jul 2011 às 19:45)

Por Portalegre, 30.5ºC e 23% HR. Sem sinal de chuva penso eu mas o vento também se mostrou, estando a minha meteocam bem deslocada


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Jul 2011 às 20:22)

aqui para variar passou tudo ao lado.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (1 Jul 2011 às 20:28)

Por volta das 16horas, levantou-se uma enorme ventania que foi suficiente para derrubar ramos de árvores e caixotes do lixo... A poeira que se levantou com o vento foi tal que a visibilidade ficou bastante reduzida! Parecia nevoeiro!!! Não houve chuva nem trovoada, mas o céu estava bem carregado.
Não quero dizer barbaridades científicas, por isso corrijam-me se estiver errado, mas foi um fenómeno tipo _downburst_ mas sem chuva... A temperatura desceu também um bom bocado, dos 35ºC para os 31ºC em questão de minutos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Jul 2011 às 21:00)

Ainda 30,5ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Jul 2011 às 21:40)

Évora:
Hoje por aqui 35.3ºC!!
Grande bafo... actualmente já 23.8ºC

Alguns aguaceiros fortes mas breves ao fim da tarde, até soube bem andar debaixo de chuva.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jul 2011 às 21:47)

Por aqui continua o céu nublado, a chuva não dá sinal. 28.4ºC e 27% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2011 às 22:25)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 34,7 ºC (16h57)
Temperatura mínima = 21,8 ºC (06h13)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 26,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*O dia começou com uma moderada subida da temperatura mínima. O céu apresentou-se quase sempre nublado, tendo caído algumas pingas por volta das 17h00. O vento esteve moderado, com rajadas, por volta das 16h00.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,7 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 21,8 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2011 às 23:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu parcialmente nublado, choveu ao início da manhã, que rendeu 1 mm.

Máxima: 30.0ºC
mínima: 20.3ºC


----------



## sielwolf (2 Jul 2011 às 10:54)

Muito calor aqui por PORTIMÃO. 
A minha estação do Lidl marca 36,6ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Jul 2011 às 11:00)

sielwolf disse:


> Muito calor aqui por PORTIMÃO.
> A minha estação do Lidl marca 36,6ºC.



Sim o dia de hoje começou extremamente quente e parece-me que a máxima no dia de hoje vai ser alcançada pelo menos aqui em Faro muito cedo.

Ás 9h00 o I.M. já dizia que estavam quase 29ºC aqui em Faro, e por isso acredito que neste momento já estejam mais de 30ºC em Faro ou pelo menos aqui na minha zona já estão certamente acima dos 30ºC !!

Não tinha sentido ainda tanto calor tão cedo este ano ....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Jul 2011 às 11:50)

já 34ºC


----------



## sielwolf (2 Jul 2011 às 11:56)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim o dia de hoje começou extremamente quente e parece-me que a máxima no dia de hoje vai ser alcançada pelo menos aqui em Faro muito cedo.
> 
> Ás 9h00 o I.M. já dizia que estavam quase 29ºC aqui em Faro, e por isso acredito que neste momento já estejam mais de 30ºC em Faro ou pelo menos aqui na minha zona já estão certamente acima dos 30ºC !!
> 
> Não tinha sentido ainda tanto calor tão cedo este ano ....



 e agora estao 35,5


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Jul 2011 às 14:23)

já 37ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Jul 2011 às 15:51)

Mínima de 22,3°C em Armação de pêra... o dia segue muito quente em torno dos 32°C


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jul 2011 às 16:17)

A temperatura não passa dos 32ºC. Céu muito nublado, 31.5ºC e 28% HR


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Jul 2011 às 16:22)

37ºC já esteve nos 38ºC.
Dúvido que amanhã estejam 25ºC,como os modelos prevêem, nem os 29ºC do IM.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Jul 2011 às 17:33)

Boa tarde,

Manhã muito quente por aqui, prolongando-se o calor até maio da tarde. depois levantou-se um vento moderado de W, e a temperatura baixou uns graus.  

A máxima de foi de *34,9ºC* registados às 11:08 UTC, e a minima da noite foi de *17,8ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com *29,3ºC.*


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jul 2011 às 20:13)

A modos que o dia refrescou muito depressa  26.2ºC e 42% HR com céu maioritariamente nublado. O vento acalmou.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Jul 2011 às 21:50)

aqui tambem baixou depressa , já estamos nos 24ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jul 2011 às 22:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 29.9ºC
mínima: 21.6ºC
atual: 27.6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jul 2011 às 22:58)

Refrescou bem depressa e lá se foi a bela da mínima tropical! 19.3ºC e 59% HR.


----------



## miguel (3 Jul 2011 às 00:07)

Em armação de pêra estão 21,9°C bem mais fresco que nas últimas duas noites


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jul 2011 às 02:01)

Despeço-me com 15.1ºC e 79% HR.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Jul 2011 às 02:53)

Évora: Máxima hoje de 34ºC
Agora já com 14ºC

20ºC de queda quase "vertical"


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Jul 2011 às 12:24)

Neste momento 22,3ºC!
Há quanto tempo não tinha esta temperatura a esta hora?


----------



## David sf (3 Jul 2011 às 13:29)

Ao meio dia 20,8ºC em Beja.

O GFS previa 21,9ºC ao meio dia e máxima a rondar os 25ºC.

O ECMWF previa cerca de 23,5ºC e máxima a rondar os 26ºC.

O ALADIN previa cerca de 22ºC e máxima a rondar os 24ºC.

Caso se mantenha a nebulosidade, e olhando para o satélite, poderá manter-se o dia todo, algo que os modelos não previam, pode-se ter uma máxima inferior aos 24ºC.

Ontem no seguimento de modelos disse que os 23,4ºC que correspondem à menor temperatura máxima no mês de Julho neste século em Beja eram imbatíveis. Com o avançar do dia começo a creditar que talvez não o sejam, e tenhamos hoje um valor histórico.

De qualquer modo os 25,5ºC correspondentes à 2ª máxima mais baixa são prováveis de ser batidos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Jul 2011 às 14:01)

em Serpa ainda 23ºC, ontem  a esta hora 36,5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jul 2011 às 14:12)

Descida acentuada da temperatura, 21.5ºC e 51% HR! Vento fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jul 2011 às 14:50)

Boa tarde,

Dia mais fresquito por aqui, com uma máxima 10º abaixo da máxima de ontem.
Os extremos de hoje foram:
*Máx: 24,8ºC*
*Min: 17,9ºC*

Sigo neste momento com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco a moderado de NW e 24,3ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Jul 2011 às 14:55)

aqui máxima 14ºC abaixo de ontem!!!


----------



## miguel (3 Jul 2011 às 15:01)

Mínima em Armação de pêra de 19,2°C... manhã de céu muito nublado mas agora já está céu pouco nublado e está muito calor ao sol 29,2°C à sombra...


----------



## David sf (3 Jul 2011 às 17:07)

David sf disse:


> Ao meio dia 20,8ºC em Beja.
> 
> O GFS previa 21,9ºC ao meio dia e máxima a rondar os 25ºC.
> 
> ...



A máxima de hoje em Beja foi de 21,9ºC. É preciso recuar 14 anos, a 16 de Julho de 1997 para termos uma máxima inferior no mês de Julho.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Jul 2011 às 17:12)

Évora:
Hoje a máxima não foi alem dos 22.2ºC.

Menos 12ºC relativamente a ontem...

Actualmente já estão 20.2ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jul 2011 às 20:16)

19.3ºC e 63% HR, o nevoeiro está a baixar


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2011 às 21:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,3 ºC (16h05) - ontem 35,8 ºC (13h42)
Temperatura mínima = 14,7 ºC (05h09) - ontem 20,9 ºC (06h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*Descida muito acentuada da temperatura relativamente a ontem; também o registo de céu nublado por nuvens baixas pela manhã e a partir do final da tarde. O vento foi moderado ao longo de todo o dia (noroeste).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = *14,7 ºC* (dia 3).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Jul 2011 às 22:15)

Céu muito nublado 
Máxima - 25ºC
MENOS 13ºC QUE ONTEM


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2011 às 22:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e finalmente um dia fresco. 

Máxima: 25.4ºC
mínima: 17.2ºC
atual: 18.3ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Jul 2011 às 00:16)

Noite fresca em Armação de pêra estão agora 18,9°C e vento fraco


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2011 às 03:01)

15.4ºC e 87% HR, já não desce tão repentinamente. O nevoeiro começa a aproximar-se.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jul 2011 às 10:13)

começa hoje o tempo monótono e sem interesse


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2011 às 15:12)

Por aqui já está o dia muito mais quente  28.5ºC e 38% HR.


----------



## amando96 (4 Jul 2011 às 15:26)

Mais quente que ontem, mas ainda bastante fresco, não me importava que o verão fosse todo assim.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jul 2011 às 15:51)

aqui não se passa nada de interessante - 30,ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jul 2011 às 19:49)

Máxima - 32ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2011 às 22:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,4 ºC (17h04)
Temperatura mínima = 15,3 ºC (06h34)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 14,7 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## miguel (5 Jul 2011 às 00:21)

Em Armação de pêra mínima de 18,9°C e máxima de 28,6°C...agora estão 21,3°C


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jul 2011 às 00:44)

Por aqui continua o tempo mais "frio", 18.0ºC e 63% HR.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jul 2011 às 16:20)

34,5ºc


----------



## miguel (5 Jul 2011 às 16:55)

Em Armação de pêra mínima hoje de 18,4°C agora estão 28°C e vento fraco


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jul 2011 às 17:34)

Boa tarde,

Registei há pouco nova máxima do ano, com *37,3ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.


Está muito quente na rua, neste momento estão *37,1ºC* com o vento fraco de NNE e humidade nos 32%.

Não estava à espera deste valor


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jul 2011 às 23:12)

máxima de 35ºC


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jul 2011 às 23:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,2 ºC (17h25)
Temperatura mínima = 15,2 ºC (04h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 14,7 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2011 às 01:20)

Por aqui sigo com 18.7ºC e 77% HR.


----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2011 às 15:23)

Boas
Mínima em Armação de pêra de 18,9°C agora estão 28°C

A máxima ontem foi de 30,9°C


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jul 2011 às 15:28)

aqui 32ºC ,  a mesma pasmaceira de sempre......


----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2011 às 20:04)

Máxima em armação de pêra de 30,1°C agora estão 26,4°C


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2011 às 20:09)

Por cá, sempre o mesmo, apenas a temperatura muda  23.4ºC e 32% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2011 às 22:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,5 ºC (16h32)
Temperatura mínima = 14,3 ºC (06h11)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Um dia a temperatura sobe e no dia seguinte a temperatura desce ... talvez Domingo já seja um dia de muito calor  Esta noite o vento está moderado com rajadas de noroeste.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = *14,3 ºC* (dia 6).


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2011 às 23:01)

Boas, dia de calor e céu limpo sem poeira finalmente.  Agora está uma nortada que até eu quase tome voe.

Máxima: 32.6ºC
mínima: 20.7ºC
atual: 23.6ºC


----------



## amando96 (7 Jul 2011 às 03:29)

15.8ºC e a baixar, deverá haver uma mínima baixinha.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2011 às 03:35)

Já vou com 13.9ºC e 70% HR!  Hoje vai ser bom para refrescar as casas


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2011 às 14:46)

Boas
Em Armação de pêra a mínima foi de 16,9°C agora estão 30°C e vento fraco


----------



## actioman (7 Jul 2011 às 15:29)

Boa tarde colegas! 

Por cá também foi uma noite de fresquinho a sério .

A mínima deu-se pelas 06h26 com 13,2ºC. A máxima até ao momento é de 25,9ºC (15h02).
Destaque também para o vento que se fez sentir ao amanhecer com uma rajada de 42,8 km/h pelas 05h57. 

Como bem disse o SpiderVV, foi uma noite bem boa para refrescar as casas!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2011 às 17:17)

Boa tarde,

Extremos de hoje:
*Tmáx: 30,3ºC*
*Tmin: 17,4ºC*

Por cá persiste a Nortada, com vento moderado durante todo o dia.
Pena o anemómetro continuar sem dados da velocidade do vento.

Já agora, algum dos proprietários de uma DAVIS, terá porventura a chave Allen que aperta as conchas do anemómetro ao anemometro, e poderá proceder ao empréstimo da mesma? É que a minha perdeu-se, e fui lá hoje tentar tirar as conchas do anemómetro e não consegui, nenhuma chave em mm dá para aquilo, tem que ser a original (que está em polegadas).
Alguém que dê uma ajuda??


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2011 às 21:31)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,4 ºC (16h17)
Temperatura mínima = 11,8 ºC (06h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = *11,8 ºC* (dia 7).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jul 2011 às 22:15)

máxima de 29ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2011 às 22:16)

Boas, por aqui, como vem sendo hábito, céu limpo e temperatura máxima a rondar os 30ºC.

Máxima: 30.7ºC
mínima: 16.0ºC
atual: 22.5ºC

Nada melhor que uma mínima boa para baixar a temperatura da casa.


----------



## miguel (8 Jul 2011 às 00:49)

Em Armação de pêra mínima 16,9°C e máxima de 29,6°C...agora estão 19,3°C e vento fraco


----------



## amando96 (8 Jul 2011 às 12:54)

Mínima de 14.7ºC
Julho fresquinho...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jul 2011 às 16:24)

Por aqui vento moderado com rajadas, 27.6ºC e 40% de HR.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2011 às 20:10)

E enquanto no norte, e especialmente no noroeste, a tarde segue com chuva fraca, nevoeiro e temperatura entre os 15-18ºC no sudeste o verão continua.

Às 18h UTC, Castro Marim seguia com 33ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2011 às 21:26)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,6 ºC (16h25)
Temperatura mínima = 11,8 ºC (06h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Mais um dia de muito vento.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dias 7 e 8).


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2011 às 22:26)

Boas, por aqui, uma noite fresca e um final de tarde tórrido. 

Máxima: 33.0ºC
mínima: 15.9ºC
atual: 24.4ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Jul 2011 às 22:42)

Máxima 31,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (9 Jul 2011 às 23:47)

Que raio!! já perdi a conta das noites frias e ventosas aqui onde estou no algarve em muitos anos a vir para cá não me lembro de tantas noites desagradáveis. de dia está quente!! máxima hoje em armação de 31°c


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jul 2011 às 03:03)

16.0ºC e 86% HR por aqui.


----------



## miguel (10 Jul 2011 às 15:09)

mínima em armação de pêra de 17,7°C


----------



## amando96 (10 Jul 2011 às 15:46)

miguel disse:


> Que raio!! já perdi a conta das noites frias e ventosas aqui onde estou no algarve em muitos anos a vir para cá não me lembro de tantas noites desagradáveis. de dia está quente!! máxima hoje em armação de 31°c



Em julho costuma haver uma ou outra noite fria e ventosa(lembro-me porque vou sempre a um festival e nos dias em que decorre o tempo muda sempre), mas este ano tem sido quase todos os dias 

Mínima por cá de 16.5ºC

Humidade a subir, agora nos 40%.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Jul 2011 às 17:38)

Máxima de 32,5ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Jul 2011 às 20:53)

Máxima em armação de pêra de 30,7°C


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jul 2011 às 21:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,4 ºC (16h30)
Temperatura mínima = 14,9 ºC (ontem 16,1 ºC)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dias 7 e 8).


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2011 às 22:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e agradável, as noites continuam agradáveis.

Máxima: 30.0ºC
mínima: 17.6ºC
atual: 24.2ºC

As noites parecem que tem sido mais frescas este ano mas olhando a dados de anos anteriores que eu tenho registado no meu blog, este ano a 1ªdécada do mês de Julho registou 3 noites tropicais, o ano passado foi a excepção com 9 noites tropicais em 10 noites, em 2009 foi de 3 noites tropicais o mesmo número em relação a este ano, o ano de 2008 ainda foi pior com apenas 2 noites tropicais na 1ªdécada do mês de Julho, não está assim tão diferente de anos anteriores, a excepção foi mesmo o ano passado.

Mas a mínima deste mês é de 15.9ºC é a mínima mais baixa que registei desde que tenho o blogue.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Jul 2011 às 12:09)

Évora: 

Máxima de 28.7ºC (Ontem)
*Mínima* da manhã de hoje bem baixa, com *11.4*ºC....


----------



## miguel (11 Jul 2011 às 13:44)

mínima em armação de pêra 17,6°C agora sol mas fresco na praia a sombra e a água um gelo nem parece algarve


----------



## miguel (11 Jul 2011 às 14:55)

Estão apenas 26°C


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Jul 2011 às 19:15)

Amareleja perto dos 35ºC!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2011 às 00:12)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 29,8 ºC (16h48)
Temperatura mínima = 13,8 ºC (06h34)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dias 7 e 8).


----------



## miguel (12 Jul 2011 às 01:06)

Em Armação de pêra máxima de 28,3°C, agora estou com 20,8°C e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (12 Jul 2011 às 14:35)

Mínima de hoje em Armação de 19,2°C o dia está a ser de muito sol vento fraco e algum calor


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jul 2011 às 18:11)

Céu com algumas nuvens!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jul 2011 às 23:54)

Máxima de hoje - 31ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2011 às 23:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,6 ºC (16h18)
Temperatura mínima = 14,6 ºC (06h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*O dia de hoje ficou assinalado pelo intenso vento que se fez sentir, especialmente durante quase toda a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dias 7 e 8).


----------



## miguel (13 Jul 2011 às 09:24)

Um grande vendaval ontem durante a tarde em lagos entao estava horrível! mínima hoje em armação de pêra de 17,2°C


----------



## miguel (13 Jul 2011 às 14:33)

O pessoal do Sul anda a dormir lol bem aqui por armação está uma brasa hoje na praia nem a sombra se aguenta!32,2°C atualmente e vento fraco


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jul 2011 às 14:41)

miguel disse:


> O pessoal do Sul anda a dormir lol bem aqui por armação está uma brasa hoje na praia nem a sombra se aguenta!32,2°C atualmente e vento fraco



Lol! Isto tem andado um bocado monótono aqui para estes lados!

No Sitio das Fontes registo neste momento *32,7ºC*, com vento fraco a moderado (intensidade estimada) de NNW. A minima da noite foi de *17,8ºC*.

Já agora, fica aqui a informação. Após uma tentativa de recuperação, confirmei ontem que o anemómetro não tem mesmo reparação, pois continua a não registar a velocidade do vento. A zona do sensor/magneto estava completamente oxidada, pelo que não terá mesmo solução. Sendo assim, já estou a tratar de tudo para comprar um novo.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2011 às 15:28)

Por aqui depois de ter sabido de incêndio em Marvão, 29.4ºC e 22% HR. Monotonia meteorológica continua...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jul 2011 às 18:34)

Máxima de 30,5ºC.....


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2011 às 20:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e o dia mais quente do mês.

Máxima: 34.4ºC
mínima: 17.1ºC
atual: 27.4ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jul 2011 às 22:25)

já se nota a diferença do tempo!
a noite de hoje está a ser sem vento e neste momento ainda estão 26ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2011 às 23:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,8 ºC (18h02)
Temperatura mínima = 12,8 ºC (06h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Calou-se o vento; sinal de muito calor para os próximos dias ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dias 7 e 8).


----------



## miguel (14 Jul 2011 às 00:38)

Dia quente e sem vento máxima de 32,3°C e agora estão uns bem agradáveis 22,5°C


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jul 2011 às 03:01)

Vá mais um calorzinho  A estas horas ainda tenho 22.0ºC e 41% HR.


----------



## miguel (14 Jul 2011 às 09:57)

Boas
Mínima em Armação de pêra de 19,7°C


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jul 2011 às 10:07)

aqui já 26,5ºC


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2011 às 10:39)

A noite foi tropical em Tavira. E a estação da cidade, a esta hora, já ultrapassou os 30ºC. Entretanto, a nortada tem feitos estragos na temperatura da água. 







O sotavento algarvio está mais frio que a maior parte do Mediterrâneo


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jul 2011 às 13:44)

Já nos 32ºC


----------



## pmtoliveira (14 Jul 2011 às 13:59)

Vejam o vento na Zambujeira:


----------



## miguel (14 Jul 2011 às 14:52)

Estão 29°C em Armação e a água continua fria o que é uma pena


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jul 2011 às 15:15)

pmtoliveira disse:


> Vejam o vento na Zambujeira:



O vento não é bem assim aí, essa estação por vezes regista valores muito dísparos de vento penso eu. 71.6 km/h de vento _médio_ nem quase numa depressão.

31.0ºC e 22% HR por aqui.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jul 2011 às 15:20)

34,5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jul 2011 às 15:40)

Boa tarde,

Está bem quente por aqui, sentindo-se o sol a "queimar" quando andamos na rua. No Sitio das Fontes, registo neste momento uns escaldantes *37,2ºC*. 

A minima da noite foi de *19,8ºC*. 

O vento está fraco a moderado, de WNW.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jul 2011 às 15:46)

sortudo
aqui só 35ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jul 2011 às 19:08)

máxima - 35ºC


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jul 2011 às 20:51)

Quase 21h, e ainda estão *28,9ºC.*
Está um belo inicio de noite!
A nortada a trazer o calor Alentejano até aos Algarves...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jul 2011 às 20:56)

ainda 30ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2011 às 23:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,2 ºC (17h01)
Temperatura mínima = 15,7 ºC (06h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*O vento moderado do final da tarde acabou por levar o calor ...* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dias 7 e 8).


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2011 às 00:04)

*Faro e Castro Marim (RN Sapal) com 28 ºC às 23h00*


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jul 2011 às 00:19)

Já se nota mais quentinho  21.3ºC e 56% HR, apesar de a esta hora ontem estar mais quente.


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2011 às 01:24)

Em armação de pêra a maxima foi de 31,4°C agora estão uns muito agradáveis 23,3°C e vento fraco. amanha já estou de volta a casa (setubal)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Jul 2011 às 02:03)

Évora:
Máxima hoje de 31.2ºC
Mínima de 14.6ºC

Actual de 16ºC

Dia fortemente marcado pela Nortada, talvez o mais forte.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jul 2011 às 02:13)

*0h UTC*

Porto (S.Pilar): 16,3ºC
Lisboa (Geofísico): 17,8ºC
Faro: *26,5ºC*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jul 2011 às 11:01)

por aqui 28,5ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jul 2011 às 11:32)

já nos 30ºC


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jul 2011 às 11:55)

*30,3ºC* por aqui, com vento de SE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jul 2011 às 12:41)

32ºc


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jul 2011 às 15:18)

Serpa já chegou aos 36ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2011 às 21:27)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 33,7 ºC (14h35)
Temperatura mínima = 15,7 ºC (06h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 101 hPa

*Vento moderado de noroeste durante a tarde ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dias 7 e 8).


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jul 2011 às 21:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 31.2ºC
mínima: 19.7ºC
atual: 24.4ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Jul 2011 às 02:16)

Évora:
Máxima diária de 34.2ºC (já há bons dias que não aquecia tanto)
Mínima de 18.8ºC
Actual de 15ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2011 às 21:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 32.0ºC
mínima: 20.2ºC
atual: 27.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jul 2011 às 23:19)

Alandroal: Temperatura máxima de 33,5 ºC; neste momento 20 ºC e muito vento. A noite promete ser bastante fresca.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jul 2011 às 18:55)

Por aqui já está a temperatura mais baixa, 26.4ºC e 33% HR. Vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2011 às 20:53)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu limpo e vento moderado a forte ao início da tarde, agora está mais calmo.

Máxima: 29.7ºC
mínima: 19.9ºC
atual: 25.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2011 às 22:37)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,7 ºC (16h52); ontem = 31,7 ºC (14h47)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 16,7 ºC (02h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

*Vento moderado todo o dia. Atenção à acentuada descida de temperatura no interior na próxima madrugada ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dias 7 e 8).


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2011 às 00:56)

Agora, em pleno Verão, é bom recordar a Primavera:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23497102"]MeteoAlerta & Meteopt - CaÃ§ada Estremoz & Montemor-o-Novo on Vimeo[/ame]

MeteoAlerta


----------



## amando96 (18 Jul 2011 às 02:02)

16.1ºC e 65% humidade, vai ficar bem fresquinho amanhã de manhã.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2011 às 21:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e o Verão continua como eu gosto. 

Máxima: 29.9ºC
mínima: 16.3ºC
atual: 24.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2011 às 21:35)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,7 ºC (16h37)
Temperatura mínima = 11,4 ºC (06h46)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa para o mês de Julho desde que faço registos (2007).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = *11,4 ºC* (dia 18).


----------



## amando96 (18 Jul 2011 às 21:54)

Mínima de 13.9ºC 

A única vez que me lembro de um julho mais fresco(não sei temperaturas) já está meio turva, foi em 1997, mas Agosto foi muito quente.


----------



## David sf (18 Jul 2011 às 21:59)

amando96 disse:


> Mínima de 13.9ºC
> 
> A única vez que me lembro de um julho mais fresco(não sei temperaturas) já está meio turva, foi em 1997, mas Agosto foi muito quente.



O verão de 1997 foi o mais fresco dos últimos 20 anos, Agosto ficou 1ºC abaixo da média (71-00) em Beja. O dia mais quente foi o 1º, com 38,5ºC. O segundo mais quente não passou dos 36,5ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jul 2011 às 08:52)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu com o céu muito nublado e neste momento registo 23,7ºC no Sitio das Fontes. O vento está muito fraco de NW.

A minima da noite foi de *19,2ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2011 às 21:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,2 ºC (17h35)
Temperatura mínima = 16,6 ºC (06h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 11,4 ºC (dia 18).


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jul 2011 às 22:14)

Dia de fumo dos incêndios em Castelo Branco, que abafaram o ambiente. 23.1ºC e 41% de HR. Dia de vento moderado com rajadas em S. Mamede.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2011 às 22:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado durante a manhã e pouco nublado durante a tarde.

Máxima: 29.4ºC
mínima: 19.1ºC
atual: 24.0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2011 às 00:54)

Por aqui 21.9ºC e 42% HR. O famoso vento de NE começa a ficar louco, vento moderado a forte.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jul 2011 às 11:29)

Bom dia,

Céu limpo por aqui, com o vento Norte a manter-se moderado, e neste momento sigo com *30,1ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2011 às 11:59)

Céu limpo, sigo com 30ºC e vento moderado de sueste. A noite, foi de nortada forte, com uma mínima de 22.3ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jul 2011 às 15:22)

Informo que este Sábado, Domingo, Segunda-Feira e terça. vou estar no Baixo Alentejo, em Mértola, a Sul de Serpa. Irei acompanhar o calor e as condições actuais com uma estação meteorológica e pc.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2011 às 15:38)

AndréFrade disse:


> Informo que este Sábado, Domingo e Segunda-Feira vou estar no Alentejo Baixo, em Mértola, a Sul de Serpa. Irei acompanhar o calor e as condições actuais com uma estação meteorológica e pc.



Caro amigo venha preparado para o calor, pois o verão quente regressou hoje novamente em força ao interior alentejano ... Irá encontrar temperaturas bem acima dos 35 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2011 às 15:43)

Já se nota mais calor sim  33.9ºC e 17% HR, vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jul 2011 às 15:46)

Gerofil disse:


> Caro amigo venha preparado para o calor, pois o verão quente regressou hoje novamente em força ao interior alentejano ... Irá encontrar temperaturas bem acima dos 35 ºC.



Trate-me por tu á vontade 

Sim, vou para o calor Alentejano, o que vale é a piscina que me espera 

Espero que as noites sejam agradáveis de se dormir .


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jul 2011 às 16:10)

No Sitio das Fontes a máxima chegou aos *35,4ºC* às 12h44 UTC.

Neste momento, sigo com *30,8ºC* e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2011 às 21:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,7 ºC (17h27) 
Temperatura mínima = 13,8 ºC (06h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

*O verão vai-se instalando ... e o calor começa a fazer-se notar.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 11,4 ºC (dia 18).


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jul 2011 às 22:39)

Está uma noite excelente, com 26,6ºC neste momento no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2011 às 00:00)

Por aqui ainda 26.4ºC e 34% HR!

Máxima de 36.5ºC e mínima de 18.9ºC


----------



## trovoadas (21 Jul 2011 às 10:40)

Água entre os 17º e 18º na costa sul segundo as previsões do IM. O ano passado acho que não baixou dos 20º durante uns 3 meses Julho-Agosto-Setembro.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jul 2011 às 12:26)

trovoadas disse:


> Água entre os 17º e 18º na costa sul segundo as previsões do IM. O ano passado acho que não baixou dos 20º durante uns 3 meses Julho-Agosto-Setembro.



Sim...a água tem estado mesmo gelada aqui para os lados do Barlavento! O pessoal já não estava habituado a estas temperaturas!  No Sotavento deverão estar mais 1 ou 2º, no mínimo, que aqui...

De resto, sigo neste momento com* 33,3ºC* no Sitio das Fontes, com vento fraco de N e humidade do ar nos 36%. A minima da noite foi tropical, com *20,1ºC.*


----------



## frederico (21 Jul 2011 às 12:45)

Claramente abaixo da média. No Cabo de Santa Maria a média para Julho e Agosto é de 22ºC. Mais para sotavento anda entre os 22 e os 24ºC. Mais para barlavento em torno dos 20/21ºC. Um grau centígrado na temperatura da água não é sentido da mesma forma pelo nosso corpo que um grau centígrada na  temperatura do ar. A água é um melhor condutor térmico que o ar, logo uma diferença de 4 graus em relação à média é muito elevada!


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jul 2011 às 15:25)

Bolas!! Fui agora à rua e não se pode! Está muito quente! Até se sente o sol a "queimar"!

No Sitio das Fontes marca neste momento *37,9ºC*! Nova máxima do ano! O vento está fraco de N e a humidade está nos 24%.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2011 às 15:31)

Noite de vento forte de Nordeste. 34.1ºC e 14% HR


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2011 às 21:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,3 ºC 
Temperatura mínima = 15,9 ºC (05h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1005 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 11,4 ºC (dia 18).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Jul 2011 às 16:37)

Boa tarde estou de volta
Por aqui neste momento 33,5ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2011 às 20:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e dia mais fresco, foi a temperatura máxima mais baixa desde de 11 de Julho.

Máxima: 28.2ºC
mínima: 19.1ºC
atual: 22.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2011 às 22:25)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,5 ºC (16h51)
Temperatura mínima = 16,3 ºC (03h37)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

*Vento moderado de noroeste a partir do meio da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 11,4 ºC (dia 18).


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2011 às 22:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e dia mais fresco, foi a temperatura máxima mais baixa desde de 11 de Julho.
> 
> Máxima: 28.2ºC
> mínima: 19.1ºC
> atual: 22.0ºC



Erro da máxima, a máxima foi de 26.2ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jul 2011 às 15:14)

neste momento em Serpa - 32ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jul 2011 às 17:08)

Devido a problemas, não fui para o Alentejo hoje, vou em principio Terça-Feira até Sexta-Feira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2011 às 20:33)

Boas, por aqui, um bom dia para passear mas não tão bom para a praia. De manhã, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado mas foi abrindo ao longo da manhã, a tarde foi de sol. A humidade foi uma constante ao longo do dia, mas que sabe bem estes dias mais frescos isso sabe.

Máxima: 25.6ºC
mínima: 17.5ºC
atual: 23.0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jul 2011 às 21:26)

Por cá 25.8ºC e 40% HR.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jul 2011 às 21:36)

Máxima - 33,5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2011 às 21:40)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,2 ºC (17h19)
Temperatura mínima = 16,8 ºC (06h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 11,4 ºC (dia 18).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jul 2011 às 22:42)

25ºC
o vento já acalmou!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jul 2011 às 22:56)

Máxima de *30,4ºC* e minima de *15,6ºC*.

Neste momento, sigo com 19,1ºC com vento de W.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jul 2011 às 08:31)

Mínima de 16ºC.
A máxima aqui hoje deve chegar aos 38ºC


----------



## Geiras (24 Jul 2011 às 10:12)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Mínima de 16ºC.
> A máxima aqui hoje deve chegar aos 38ºC



Hum...não acho que chegue a tanto...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jul 2011 às 12:28)

Como prevem 36ºC para Beja pensei que aqui chegasse aos 38ºC, mas acho que nem beja chega aos 36ºc nem Serpa aos 38ºC.
Ainda só estão 29ºC!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2011 às 12:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e sigo com 24ºC e brisa fresca de sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2011 às 20:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 26.8ºC
mínima: 16.7ºC
atual: 23.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2011 às 21:01)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 33,6 ºC (17h16)
Temperatura mínima = 17,2 ºC (07h01)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 26,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

*Muito vento "estraga" a temperatura máxima ...* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 11,4 ºC (dia 18).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jul 2011 às 23:17)

hoje sim uma noite típica do verão alentejano!
neste momento ainda 27ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jul 2011 às 00:22)

despeço-me com 25,5ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jul 2011 às 08:28)

já nos 22ºC


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jul 2011 às 12:50)

Este Verão está espetacular pelo menos em grande parte do interior com temperaturas modestas a rondar os 30ºc e com muita água nos nascentes. Aqueles dias chatos de chuva no inverno e primavera que prendem muitos em casa ( não é o meu caso...) fazem milagres durante o verão e trazem vida aos vales e aos campos. 
Fui à serra algarvia este fim de semana e no momento em que estamos quase em Agosto ainda há barrancos e ribeiras a correr água, a ribeira de Quarteira corre sem interrupção deste a fonte da benémola até à sua foz em Vilamoura, o rio Arade ainda tem corre em muitos pontos com excelentes pegos de água e uma vegetação ribeirinha luxoriosa.
Pode parecer normal mas nos últimos anos não me lembro de nada assim, sem contar com o ano passado(claro), o último ano parecido, com nascentes assim tão fortes, foi 2001 mas mesmo assim nada a ver com este ano.

Não tenho nenhuma saudade das temperaturas de 35ºc para cima e das noites com quase 30ºc, e quem me dera que todos os anos aqui no Algarve tivessem precipitações acima dos 800mm.

Hoje está mais um dia ameno de Verão com uma temperatura diria de uns 30ºc ou próximo aqui em Loulé e sem vento, ou seja, um dia espetacular para quem não tem arcondicionado como eu


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jul 2011 às 16:44)

Boas Tardes

Já viram como o vento sopra muito forte na Zambujeira no distrito de Beja, *68km/h* segundo o site http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/ e com risco de incendio elevado, a qualquer momento pode haver algum incendio, está com condições propicias a este fenomeno acontecer.

É preciso estar alerta porque nesta circunstancia poderá acontecer algum incendio.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2011 às 16:48)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Tardes
> 
> Já viram como o vento sopra muito forte na Zambujeira no distrito de Beja, *68km/h* segundo o site http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/ e com risco de incendio elevado, a qualquer momento pode haver algum incendio, está com condições propicias a este fenomeno acontecer.
> 
> É preciso estar alerta porque nesta circunstancia poderá acontecer algum incendio.



Boas Miguel. A estação da Zambujeira tem alguns "bugs" na transmissão de dados, por vezes dando valores dísparos de vento médio, isso seria uma situação severa.

36.4ºC por aqui.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jul 2011 às 19:36)

Máxima 38ºC
Mínima 20ºC
Neste momento 35,5ºC!!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2011 às 21:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e subida da temperatura.

Máxima: 30.0ºC
mínima: 19.0ºC
atual: 25.1ºC


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jul 2011 às 21:10)

Boa noite,

Está quentinho! Sigo com *30,6ºC* neste momento no Sitio das Fontes., com vento fraco de NW.

Máxima de hoje foi de *35,6ºC* e minima de *19,1ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2011 às 21:10)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 34,8 ºC (16h54) 
Temperatura mínima = 18,8 ºC (06h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 28,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

*Situação típica de verão, já com muito calor *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 11,4 ºC (dia 18).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jul 2011 às 21:15)

Ainda com 31,5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2011 às 21:59)

Aqui, a subir, sigo com 26.3ºC. O vento rodou para NO e aí vem um calorzinho.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jul 2011 às 22:07)

é o calorzinho de Serpa que está a chegar aí


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jul 2011 às 00:07)

ainda 28ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2011 às 01:08)

Por aqui 27.4ºC, hoje não se parece observar inversão devido ao vento de N


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jul 2011 às 07:37)

Já nos 22ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jul 2011 às 09:28)

já nos 26,5ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jul 2011 às 09:58)

estação do COTR regista a mesma máxima que a minha:

http://www.cotr.pt/ema.asp?id=1102


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jul 2011 às 10:59)

Hoje promete mais calorzito!

Neste momento já sigo com *33,7ºC* no SItio das Fontes. Na rua sente-se o ar bem quente. O vento está fraco de NE.

A minima da noite foi a mais alta do ano, com *23,6ºC* - bem tropical!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jul 2011 às 14:16)

já nos 37ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jul 2011 às 15:41)

A estação de Degracia Cimeira ultrapassou novamente os 34 ºC.

Veremos amanhã qual será a máxima.

Apesar das noites sempre frescas típicas da zona, os dias aquecem bastante e de forma relativamente constante e previsível.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2011 às 16:32)

Por aqui 35.9ºC e mínima de 20.2ºC com o vento moderado de NE que se fez sentir de noite.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jul 2011 às 16:48)

Continua a aquecer por aqui, e o micro-clima ali do Sitio das Fontes já está a fazer das suas: *39,8ºC* de máxima, registados há pouco.

O vento está fraco a moderado de WNW.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jul 2011 às 17:53)

Boas

Tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco de NW 

Ás 16h estava com 33.0ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jul 2011 às 20:49)

a esta hora só 31,5ºC
ontem a esta hora estavam 32ºC


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jul 2011 às 21:13)

Mas que bela noite.

Sem vento...e com *31,1ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jul 2011 às 21:19)

Bem que dia tão quente aqui em Mértola

Que tenha registado, registei 39ºC de máxima, e dentro do carro á sombra dava 46ºC.

Agora 31ºC..


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jul 2011 às 21:21)

Serpa máxima - 38,5ºC
Neste momento 31ºC.
Como Vês muito próximas


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2011 às 21:39)

André essas temperaturas devem estar influenciadas. A Estação do IM em Mértola marcou apenas ~37.5ºC de máxima.







MeteoAlentejo, por 0.5ºC está assim? 



Por aqui 27.5ºC e 45% de HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2011 às 21:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e subida de temperaturas.

Máxima: 31.8ºC
mínima: 21.0ºC
atual: 26.8ºC

Esta tarde, na 125 o carro registou 39ºC, não tivesse eu parado devido ao acidente na 125 à saída de Olhão.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jul 2011 às 21:59)

e lá estão vocês a dizer que as temperaturas no Alentejo estão influenciadas, agora já sou eu e o André a divulgar temperaturas, mesmo assim continuam a duvidar do resultados de duas pessoas!
impressionante!! 
PS - a estação de mértola nem fica em mértola fica em vale formoso


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2011 às 22:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 34,8 ºC (16h05) 
Temperatura mínima = 20,0 ºC (06h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1006 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,8 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 11,4 ºC (dia 18).


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2011 às 22:04)

*Algumas temperaturas hoje, às 16h00*

Amareleja – 38,9 ºC
Viana do Alentejo – 38,0 ºC
Elvas – 37,5 ºC
Pinhão (Santa Bárbara) – 37,2 ºC
Mértola (Vale Formoso) – 37,2 ºC
Reguengos (S. Pedro do Corval) – 37,1 ºC

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2011 às 22:05)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> e lá estão vocês a dizer que as temperaturas no Alentejo estão influenciadas, agora já sou eu e o André a divulgar temperaturas, mesmo assim continuam a duvidar do resultados de duas pessoas!
> impressionante!!



Há dúzia costuma ser mais barato.

Medir a temperatura há sombra é correcto obviamente, mas agora, há sombras e sombras. Não me vou colocar a medir temperaturas num local onde mal circula o ar no entanto é há sombra, se houver imensos materiais que reflictam calor há volta a temperatura na dita sombra estará toda deturpada logo, faz tanto calor na dita sombra como ao sol.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2011 às 22:13)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> e lá estão vocês a dizer que as temperaturas no Alentejo estão influenciadas, agora já sou eu e o André a divulgar temperaturas, mesmo assim continuam a duvidar do resultados de duas pessoas!
> impressionante!!
> PS - a estação de mértola nem fica em mértola fica em vale formoso



Há realmente pessoas com muita lata e falta de humildade!
Na sua antiga instalação, quantas vezes já teria superado os 40ºC este ano?
E na nova quantas ultrapassou?
Se melhorou a sua instalação foi porque vezes sem conta aqui no fórum o chamaram a atenção pelos valores incorrectos por si medidos, certo?
Como é que agora tem a ousadia de dizer tal coisa?

E não serão certamente as temperaturas do Alentejo que estarão inflacionadas.

O comentário do SpiderVV foi legitimo.
Vale Formoso fica a uma cota inferior a Mértola, logo, "à partida", até será mais quente que Mértola.
Cabe ao andres referir o local da localização da sua estação, que suponho ser provisória. O local até pode ser mais árido e mais quente que o vale onde está a EMA do IM.
Também há que referir que a EMA deve ter tido uma máxima a rondar os 38ºC.
Portanto os 39ºC do andres não me parecem de todo exagerados.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jul 2011 às 22:17)

exactamente André se há coisa que eu tenho de agradecer a todos vocês é o facto de me terem alertado para as deficientes condições da minha estação.
Graças a todos vocês tenho hoje uma estação em "melhores condições", mas dizerem-me que 39ºc é exagerado para Mértola é demais.
O André Frade às vezes também duvidava do calor que fazia no Alentejo, mas hoje que chegou ao Alentejo já vê realmente o calor que cá faz.
Sugeria a todos que viessem ao Alentejo profundo em dias como hoje


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jul 2011 às 23:07)

Não estou em mértola, estou em Montes Altos, mesmo na fronteira com espanha. Apenas digo agora que estou nesta aldeia/vila porque eu para mim era indiferente estar perto de mértola ou mesmo lá 

Mas pronto, estou num sitio em que eu assei por completo, é extremamente quente, e não digo que seja a temperatura certa mas aproximadamente penso ter sido essa a máxima.

Claro que é provisória esta instalação, ainda tenho uma semana para ir vendo o local apropriado.

Bem, mas isto fica no meio do nada/campo, no meio dos vales e montes todos, ruas estreitas, e um bafo completo.

É realmente incrivel o bafo do baixo alentejo. Algo que penso nunca ter sentido na pele este calor.

No carro de um amigo a temperatura era de 41ºC do exterior, 46ºC no interior e depois chego á fazenda e vejo 39ºC de máxima no sensor .


----------



## frederico (26 Jul 2011 às 23:09)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> exactamente André se há coisa que eu tenho de agradecer a todos vocês é o facto de me terem alertado para as deficientes condições da minha estação.
> Graças a todos vocês tenho hoje uma estação em "melhores condições", mas dizerem-me que 39ºc é exagerado para Mértola é demais.
> O André Frade às vezes também duvidava do calor que fazia no Alentejo, mas hoje que chegou ao Alentejo já vê realmente o calor que cá faz.
> *Sugeria a todos que viessem ao Alentejo profundo em dias como hoje*




Essas temperaturas que tanto aprecia até são prejudiciais para a saúde! Não me parece nada boa ideia ir ao Alentejo interior nesta altura do ano!


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jul 2011 às 00:29)

ecobcg disse:


> Continua a aquecer por aqui, e o micro-clima ali do Sitio das Fontes já está a fazer das suas: *39,8ºC* de máxima, registados há pouco.
> 
> O vento está fraco a moderado de WNW.



Por acaso tens a estação montada dentro do forno onde fazes o pão ??? .... não percebo como tens essas temperaturas tão elevadas nesse sitio ... e se ao menos fosse num daqueles dias com a nortada em que dão junto ao litoral com temperaturas acima dos 30º !!
Sinceramente começo a desconfiar dessas tuas temperaturas .... a não ser que o sitio das fontes fique em alguma cova que armazena o calor, fazendo o dito forno !!
Se tal não for não percebo ...


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jul 2011 às 00:37)

Como se sabe a localização de uma estação tem muito que se lhe diga ... mas agora pergunto eu, não havendo qualquer estação ... quantos de voçes num curto espaço de 2 km em especial urbano tem a sensação de haver locais com uma diferença de temperatura abismal ???

Ex: Faro ... tem diversos microclimas  em especial quando o vento está a influenciar as temperaturas !!


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jul 2011 às 00:39)

E já agora ao contrário de antigamente e graças aos conselhos dos membros mais familiarizados tem dados que me pareçem perfeitamente correctos !!
Essa zona é a mais quente do Alentejo normalmente ... e geralmente atendendo aos dados que por vezes consulto do IM costuma ter +2/3 do que Beja por vezes ...


----------



## frederico (27 Jul 2011 às 00:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Como se sabe a localização de uma estação tem muito que se lhe diga ... mas agora pergunto eu, não havendo qualquer estação ... quantos de voçes num curto espaço de 2 km em especial urbano tem a sensação de haver locais com uma diferença de temperatura abismal ???
> 
> Ex: Faro ... tem diversos microclimas  em especial quando o vento está a influenciar as temperaturas !!



Faro tem uma média anual de 17.5ºC para o Aeroporto, mas eu acredito que a média da cidade é bem maior. E tem 509 mm para o Aeroporto, mas no Cabo de Santa Maria deve ser inferior a 450 mm.


----------



## frederico (27 Jul 2011 às 03:19)

Neste momento a estação de Tavira marca *27.1ºC*! Noite bem quente 

Boa para dormir na varanda.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jul 2011 às 08:41)

neste momento só 21ºC


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jul 2011 às 09:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Por acaso tens a estação montada dentro do forno onde fazes o pão ??? .... não percebo como tens essas temperaturas tão elevadas nesse sitio ... e se ao menos fosse num daqueles dias com a nortada em que dão junto ao litoral com temperaturas acima dos 30º !!
> Sinceramente começo a desconfiar dessas tuas temperaturas .... a não ser que o sitio das fontes fique em alguma cova que armazena o calor, fazendo o dito forno !!
> Se tal não for não percebo ...



Pois...também me surpreendo às vezes com os valores ali atingidos...no entanto, a instalação está conforme as normas, a estação é uma Davis, o que dá grande fiabilidade, aqui há umas 2 semanas fiz uma limpeza integral da estação, com desmontagem do radiation shield e limpeza do interior do mesmo, fiz uma verificação ao sensor de temperatura e pareceu-me tudo ok... ali a zona das Fontes digamos que terá as características idênticas ao Barrocal Algarvio, não sofrendo grandes influências do litoral (pelo menos com ventos de N-W). O que é um facto é que lá está sempre mais quente que aqui em Lagoa, por exemplo. E ontem, quando sai do trabalho e fui para casa, cheguei a Silves perto das 17h45 e o carro foi sempre a marcar 39ºC e ao chegar a Silves, marcava 40ºC. A estação das Fontes a essa hora marcava cerca de 38ºC.

De qualquer das formas, tenho estado com atenção aos valores, na tentativa de perceber se há, ou não, alguma anomalia...


----------



## Vince (27 Jul 2011 às 09:19)

Não há anomalia, para quem conheça essa zona há uma série de condições que levam a isso. Ainda bem que existe essa vossa estação ecobcg, para documentar "ao vivo" este tipo de fenómeno de aquecimento compressivo do ar quente que desliza por ali abaixo de norte para sul em simultâneo aos efeitos de calor numa zona bastante baixa. Essa estação está num local perfeito, é na verdade um verdadeiro "maná" meteorológico


----------



## vitamos (27 Jul 2011 às 09:32)

Vince disse:


> Não há anomalia, para quem conheça essa zona há uma série de condições que levam a isso. Ainda bem que existe essa vossa estação ecobcg, para documentar "ao vivo" este tipo de fenómeno de aquecimento compressivo do ar quente que desliza por ali abaixo de norte para sul em simultâneo aos efeitos de calor numa zona bastante baixa. Essa estação está num local perfeito, é na verdade um verdadeiro "maná" meteorológico



É totalmente verdade. Ontem também me surpreendi, e sem suspeitar do caro *ecobcg *fui confirmar a sua instalação. E a verdade fala por si. Quer pelo material, quer pela instalação, os dados são irrepreensíveis. São estes casos que devem ser estudados e compreendidos. Eu tanto acredito em 40, em 35's em 45's... Desde que existam condições de aquisição de dados irrepreensíveis. Este é o desafio estimulante dos amantes da meteorologia e climatologia: A estação certa, no sítio certo, com condições perfeitas de instalação. Só assim se pode estudar a climatologia de um local e perceber os fenómenos que tornam o clima de determinada localização tão "sui generis" Por isso *ecobcg* acho que daqui a 30 anos (que a saúde nos permita tal!) poderemos estar a ter conversas muitíssimo interessantes sobre a climatologia do Sítio das Fontes


----------



## Costa (27 Jul 2011 às 09:40)

O caro membro Aurélio devia ter mais moderação no tipo de acusações e juízos de valor que faz das pessoas. Se é verdade que o MeteoAlentejo abusa bastante na excitação, você também não tem o direito de por em causa a credibilidade e o trabalho de uma pessoa como o ecobcg com provas dadas na qualidade do seu trabalho só porque os resultados não lhe sai-em como você deseja.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2011 às 14:13)

A estação do ecobcg não tem falhas. Dou um exemplo, existe em Lagoa no sítio do Canadá, uma estação meteorológica pertencente à Direcção Regional de Agricultura, onde a temperatura máxima registada por essa estação no mês de Junho foi a mesma que a estação no sítio das fontes obteve. Não conheço onde fica essa zona do Canadá em Lagoa, mas o ecobcg deve saber melhor que eu, onde fica essa zona e se a zona é perto do Sítio das Fontes ou é afastado.
A estação que refiro-me é esta: http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e sigo com 28.2ºC.


----------



## Veterano (27 Jul 2011 às 14:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A estação do ecobcg não tem falhas.



 Já relatei, no tópico do litoral norte, que a uma distância de 4 km, junto ao mar, existem diferenças de 6º. Neste caso, uma estação perto da praia estaria teoricamente desacreditada pelos seus vizinhos um pouco mais no interior, sem razão.

  Por isso , não me custa nada acreditar na fiabilidade da estação do ecobgg.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2011 às 14:53)

ESTREMOZ: Hoje está bravio; 35,4 ºC por agora ...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jul 2011 às 15:04)

Serpa - 38ºC


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2011 às 15:39)

Parece que a estação do Aeródromo de Portimão também deixou de informação disponível página do IM...


----------



## rozzo (27 Jul 2011 às 15:43)

Eu estou na Praia do Vau, em Portimão.
Só para chatear a estação de Portimão do IM, que até é próxima daqui (embora muito particular pois está um pouco num buraco ali no aeródromo, especialmente para as mínimas..) tem estado há uns bons dias offline.


Não sei a distância exacta daqui à estação do Sítio das Fontes.
E sim, claro que está algo abrigado o local, é natural que tenha extremos, nota-se nas mínimas, bem baixas, tendo em conta que está a meia duzia de minutos do mar, e aqui mínimas bem tropicais. 
Mas daí a dizer que os dados estão errados com esta facilidade...
Enfim..

Dizer que podem não ser totalmente representativos de uma área mais vasta, tudo bem. Mas daquela zona, e vendo a montagem, são óptimos, mais do que reais penso eu.
E sim, a zona está abrigada da influência marítima, especialmente nas mínimas. Nas máximas também em dias em que a brisa de SW é pouco importante.
Ontem por exemplo foi um desses dias. Aqui junto ao mar, assim a "olhómetro", e depois por medições no carro, estimo que tenha ido algures aos 30º fim da manhã, para depois cair um pouco com a brisa, e ao fim da tarde, com o NW bem marcado, a trazer ar ali de zonas como a onde está a estação referida, estaria certamente perto dos 35º. Um grande bafo, e aqui apesar da influência marítima, com água até bem fresca estes dias.

Já hoje está um pouco mais de brisa de SW, e até na estação do Sítio das Fontes se nota isso um pouco.

Resumindo, parecem-me mais do que verídicos os dados dessas estação como é natural!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jul 2011 às 15:56)

Serpa - 39ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jul 2011 às 16:29)

39,5ºC actuais, devo ir aos 40ºC hoje.. ..

Incrivel. Que escaldante !


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jul 2011 às 16:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A estação do ecobcg não tem falhas. Dou um exemplo, existe em Lagoa no sítio do Canadá, uma estação meteorológica pertencente à Direcção Regional de Agricultura, onde a temperatura máxima registada por essa estação no mês de Junho foi a mesma que a estação no sítio das fontes obteve. Não conheço onde fica essa zona do Canadá em Lagoa, mas o ecobcg deve saber melhor que eu, onde fica essa zona e se a zona é perto do Sítio das Fontes ou é afastado.
> A estação que refiro-me é esta: http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43
> 
> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e sigo com 28.2ºC.



*Algarvio*, a estação da DRA fica aqui bem próximo da cidade de Lagoa, e a uns 4,65km em linha recta da estação do Sitio das Fontes. Podes ver aqui um mapa que fiz:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Em anexo coloquei uns ficheiro kmz para o Google earth, com a localização desta estação e a do Sitio das Fontes.

De facto essa estação costuma ter temperaturas similares às do Sitio das Fontes, apesar de ainda estarem separadas por 4km. A da DRA fica situada numa encosta de um pequeno vale. Por acaso ainda nunca comparei as máximas e minimas de um mês completo destas duas estações, para tentar ver se são sempre similares, ou em que condições é que os valores são diferente e quand são iguais. A ver se o faço em breve.

Resta-me agradecer as palavras dos membros que vieram aqui "defender" os valores da minha estação! É bom sentir o reconhecimento de um trabalho que se tem vindo a desenvolver e se tem tentado manter sempre em boas condições.

No final deste ano vou preparar um breve estudo sobre os dados dos últimos anos, para tentar fazer uma breve pré-caracterização do "micro-clima" do Sitio das Fontes. 3 anos é pouco tempo, mas dá para ir tendo uma ideia.

Quanto aos valores de hoje, a máxima foi de *35,9ºC* e a minima foi de *17,9ºC*, neste momento sigo com 35ºC e vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jul 2011 às 17:04)

De acordo com o IM, 40,8ºC na Amareleja !


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2011 às 18:26)

Que calor! Céu limpo com vento nulo/fraco, a temperatura anda aos saltos, agora 39.3ºC e 15% HR. Viana do Alentejo com 40.7ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jul 2011 às 19:53)

ecobcg disse:


> *Resta-me agradecer as palavras dos membros que vieram aqui "defender" os valores da minha estação! É bom sentir o reconhecimento de um trabalho que se tem vindo a desenvolver e se tem tentado manter sempre em boas condições.*
> 
> No final deste ano vou preparar um breve estudo sobre os dados dos últimos anos, para tentar fazer uma breve pré-caracterização do "micro-clima" do Sitio das Fontes. 3 anos é pouco tempo, mas dá para ir tendo uma ideia.



Vamos a ver uma coisa jamais pus em causa os teus valores, apenas tentei perceber em que condição ou localização estaria colocada a tua estação. Dizer se estava colocada no forno do pão, era obviamente uma metáfora para caraterizar os valores registados na tua estação. Não consegui perceber muito bem a localização em termos de envolvente mas parece-me pelo resto que pode criar esse efeito sim senhor .....
Mas Silves conheço ...e parece-me que poderá ter valores idênticos não ???

É fantastico ver estes micro-climas, mas não gostava de viver lá no Verão 

PS: Obviamente muito menos colocaria em causa o teu trabalho de vários anos ... simplesmente a tecnologia também pode falhar não ....


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jul 2011 às 20:03)

Costa disse:


> O caro membro Aurélio devia ter mais moderação no tipo de acusações e juízos de valor que faz das pessoas. Se é verdade que o MeteoAlentejo abusa bastante na excitação, você também não tem o direito de por em causa a credibilidade e o trabalho de uma pessoa como o ecobcg com provas dadas na qualidade do seu trabalho só porque os resultados não lhe sai-em como você deseja.



Não percebi o que disse na parte final, mas obviamente ninguem pos em causa o trabalho dele, muito longe disso ....nem fiz acusações e muito menos juizos de valor. Simplesmente disse que parecia que a estação dele estava num forno ... dada a grande diferença de temperaturas face a outras estações ... (efeito da localização ????conforme já disse o Vince e Vitamos) 
Poucos valores vejo de Silves, mas esse local conheço e sinceramente parece que tem todas as condições para ter valores idênticos aos de Sitio das Fontes ..

Se eu for o maior programador do mundo, isso garante que tudo em que toco ou que todos os meus equipamentos nunca falhem ?????


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2011 às 21:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 31.3ºC
mínima: 20.2ºC
atual: 24.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2011 às 21:17)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 36,7 ºC (16h05) 
Temperatura mínima = 19,2 ºC (05h28)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 30,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *36,7 ºC* (dia 27); temp. mínima = 11,4 ºC (dia 18).

*Aurélio*, explica aí em que condições o vento roda de sudoeste para o quadrante norte no litoral do Algarve ...  
Preciso de fazer contas para o próximo fim de semana.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jul 2011 às 21:34)

Neste momento ainda 32ºC.
A máxima foi 39ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jul 2011 às 22:05)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz:
> 
> Temperatura máxima = 36,7 ºC (16h05)
> Temperatura mínima = 19,2 ºC (05h28)
> ...



Não percebi essa .... se estava a falar a sério ou se era uma ironia, mas uma coisa lhe posso responder:
Não são assim tão poucos os dias em que isso acontece !!
A prova disso tem sido a primeira quinzena deste mês aqui no Algarve, dependendo somente da posição do AA !!

Seja como for previr em especial no sotavento se o vento sopra na parte da tarde de Sudoeste ou Norte é quase um martirio... em especial quando o vento não é moderado a forte ....


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2011 às 22:13)

Aurélio disse:


> Não percebi essa .... se estava a falar a sério ou se era uma ironia, mas uma coisa lhe posso responder: Não são assim tão poucos os dias em que isso acontece !! A prova disso tem sido a primeira quinzena deste mês aqui no Algarve, dependendo somente da posição do AA !! Seja como for previr em especial no sotavento se o vento sopra na parte da tarde de Sudoeste ou Norte é quase um martirio... em especial quando o vento não é moderado a forte ....



Claro que falo a sério. Estão aí as apostas para o fim de semana (aqui) e tenho de fazer os cálculos para a máxima no Aeroporto de Faro para o fim de semana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2011 às 22:18)

ecobcg, obrigado pela explicação e pela localização dessa estação.

Aurélio, eu acho que o  Gerofil queria saber, se no fim de semana o vento muda para norte, para ele fazer a aposta. 

Soprar de sudoeste isso sopra todos os dias, só em raras excepções quando está levante, ou norte todo o dia. Mas a brisa de sudoeste está para o Algarve, como o vento de noroeste está para a costa ocidental, isto claro, durante o Verão. Quanto ao virar para norte é como jogar no euromilhões, podemos dizer que pode mudar, mas pode não mudar. Existe sempre algo imprevísivel, na previsão de ventos durante o Verão no Algarve. 

Sigo com 22.3ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jul 2011 às 22:37)

Gerofil disse:


> Claro que falo a sério. Estão aí as apostas para o fim de semana (aqui) e tenho de fazer os cálculos para a máxima no Aeroporto de Faro para o fim de semana.



Bom olhando ao modelo GFS (onde tenho mais dados) e olhando ao "desenho" dos modelos bem como da própria localização do AA parece que é quase certo que não existirá no nosso país componente de Leste. Assim pelo menos teremos na parte da tarde uma componente de Noroeste, isto devido ao posicionamento do AA que se encontrará a oeste de Portugal gerando uma componente moderada de Noroeste no litoral Oeste.
Tradicionalmente neste tipo de situação costuma-se ter ao fim da tarde no Algarve uma componente Norte (vento) que dura até ao meio ou principio da manhã da manhã seguinte, sendo que durante a tarde junto ao litoral deverá surgir uma componente de vento de  Sudoeste.
A velocidade do vento previsto fraco a moderado de Noroeste na costa ocidental portuguesa e provavelmente uma componente de vento fraco no Alentejo de oeste poderá  enfraqueja a componente Norte no Algarve ao final da tarde (menor aquecimento de final de tarde)

Assim deste modo espero que o máximo da temperatura seja atingido no litoral do Algarve até cerca das 13h da tarde baixando bastante na tarde e depois voltando a subir ao final da tarde.
Deste modo penso que teremos cerca de 30ºC e algumas décimas aqui em Faro (Aeroporto) atingido ao 12h ou 19h !!

mas isto aqui em Faro costuma ser uma montanha russa ... mas á data de hoje é o penso que acontecerá !!


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2011 às 22:47)

Super fixe  obrigado pelas dicas. Assim é que eu gosto cada vez mais da nossa comunidade, quando nos concentramos em "fazer" meteorologia. Agora é fazer contas, relacionar variáveis e jogar os números certos para ganhar.


----------



## pax_julia (27 Jul 2011 às 23:35)

Noite extremamente quente por estas bandas. Vento nulo. HR 38% e uns incomodativos 30ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2011 às 23:41)

Prever a rotação do vento em Faro é realmente uma dor de cabeça.
Hoje, por exemplo, ainda não rodou para norte ou noroeste.
Resultado, às 21h utc, estavam apenas 21,8ºC em Faro, com vento fraco de sul, fazendo desta estação uma das mais frias àquela hora.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Jul 2011 às 00:01)

AnDré disse:


> Prever a rotação do vento em Faro é realmente uma dor de cabeça.
> Hoje, por exemplo, ainda não rodou para norte ou noroeste.
> Resultado, às 21h utc, estavam apenas 21,8ºC em Faro, com vento fraco de sul, fazendo desta estação uma das mais frias àquela hora.



Muito dificilmente, o vento rodaria para norte até a esta hora, estando o interior bem mais quente! Isto claro, com a salvaguarda de que também não existe uma situação em que as isobaras o permitam!

Numa situação de quase-pântano isobarico em portugal e península ibérica, e perante uma situação em que o interior está muito mais quente, diria que vento norte/noroeste ou nordeste são mesmo muito improváveis! O mais fácil de prever para faro seria vento sul a esta hora ou melhor de oeste/sudoeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jul 2011 às 00:04)

Por aqui ainda uns escaldantes 30.7ºC e 19% HR!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jul 2011 às 00:10)

Por aqui 27,5ºC.
Até amanhã!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2011 às 07:34)

Estremoz: Temperatura mínima de ... 24,4 ºC !!! Hoje espera-se uma acentuada subida de temperatura no ionterior do Alentejo, pelo que a temperatura máxima deverá ser superior a 40 ºC em muitos locais.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jul 2011 às 07:38)

Serpa mínima de 23ºC.
Hoje já não espero máxima de 40ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Jul 2011 às 07:42)

Ontem, *máximas >=40ºC*:







41,5ºC - Viana do Alentejo
41,0ºC - Amareleja
40,3ºC - Portel (Oriola)
40,1ºC - Alvega
40,0ºC - Mértola (Vale Formoso)


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2011 às 07:56)

Acho que se está a menosprezar a subida da temperatura de ontem para hoje no Alentejo:





Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2008


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jul 2011 às 07:59)

penso que hoje , não vai subir tanto, pelos menos aqui ,devido ao vento.
continuoo nos 23ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2011 às 09:12)

Manhã com alguma nebulosidade baixa no litoral do Algarve. Nestes dias quentes de Julho, a entrada de humidade associada ao grande aquecimento da superfície terrestre pode dar origem a aguaceiros e trovoadas, de forma dispersa, no período da manhã, na zona do litoral mesmo junto ao mar.


----------



## rozzo (28 Jul 2011 às 10:14)

Paulo H disse:


> Muito dificilmente, o vento rodaria para norte até a esta hora, estando o interior bem mais quente! Isto claro, com a salvaguarda de que também não existe uma situação em que as isobaras o permitam!
> 
> Numa situação de quase-pântano isobarico em portugal e península ibérica, e perante uma situação em que o interior está muito mais quente, diria que vento norte/noroeste ou nordeste são mesmo muito improváveis! O mais fácil de prever para faro seria vento sul a esta hora ou melhor de oeste/sudoeste.




Paulo, aqui não posso concordar muito.

Porque o NW no Algarve, das duas uma: ou é mesmo à escala sinóptica, ou então é "forçado" indirectamente pelo arrastar da Nortada no litoral Oeste.
Não é como a brisa de SW, "formada" mesmo no litoral Algarvio pela diferença entre terra-mar.
O chegar a NW ao litoral Sul do Algarve é mesmo a Nortada do litoral Oeste ser suficientemente forte, e aí, ao contrário do que dizes. Quanto mais quente o interior, maior o gradiente, e maior a chance de Nortada intensa no litoral Oeste.

O que entra aqui em jogo é a "luta" entre a força desta Nortada, e a força do Levante.
E de facto ontem, o Levante manteve-se todo o dia, venceu a Nortada aqui no Algarve.
Anteontem, a Nortada a partir do meio da tarde venceu, e repara. O interior algarvio (até como se viu na discussão da estação do Sítio das Fontes) estava mais quente que ontem!



--- 

PS: Este Levante hoje já trouxe a típica camada de nuvens que aparece sempre pelo menos um dia. Boring..


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2011 às 12:07)

rozzo disse:


> Paulo, aqui não posso concordar muito.
> 
> Porque o NW no Algarve, das duas uma: ou é mesmo à escala sinóptica, ou então é "forçado" indirectamente pelo arrastar da Nortada no litoral Oeste.
> Não é como a brisa de SW, "formada" mesmo no litoral Algarvio pela diferença entre terra-mar.
> ...



Rozzo, mas ontem ainda não estava levante. Mas manteve-se sempre a brisa variando entre oeste e Sul. Tal como o André. disse ontem às 21h Faro era uma das cidades mais frias devido à brisa de sul. Hoje, sim está levante marcado, até o IM mete nevoeiro na previsão com os símbolos coisa rara de ser vista. Normalmente, o dia antes de começar o levante, já não chega cá a dita nortada. Mas prever se Faro vai ter nortada ou não, é um quebra cabeças, para qualquer um. Mas basta, andarmos 3 kms para o interior que aí, já não temos a brisa marítima a influenciar e a temperatura dispara uns 2 a 3ºC.

Hoje, sigo com céu nublado e com 26.5ºC.


----------



## rozzo (28 Jul 2011 às 13:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Rozzo, mas ontem ainda não estava levante. Mas manteve-se sempre a brisa variando entre oeste e Sul. Tal como o André. disse ontem às 21h Faro era uma das cidades mais frias devido à brisa de sul. Hoje, sim está levante marcado, até o IM mete nevoeiro na previsão com os símbolos coisa rara de ser vista. Normalmente, o dia antes de começar o levante, já não chega cá a dita nortada. Mas prever se Faro vai ter nortada ou não, é um quebra cabeças, para qualquer um. Mas basta, andarmos 3 kms para o interior que aí, já não temos a brisa marítima a influenciar e a temperatura dispara uns 2 a 3ºC.
> 
> Hoje, sigo com céu nublado e com 26.5ºC.



Sim, Levante "puro" não estaria, mas já estava a meio caminho disso, de se instalar. Pelo menos aqui em Portimão, o vento esteve o dia todo de SSE bem marcado. Nunca em nenhuma altura do dia vi as bandeiras da praia virarem e indicarem aquela brisa típica daqui do litoral Algarvio de SW/W, que aparece ao fim da manhã, mas sim um vento mais marcado e "sinóptico" da tal direcção que referi.
Certamente mais para Este, para aí, e especialmente para o lado de VRSA a brisa de SW ainda terá marcado alguma presença, pelas férias que costumo passar na Manta Rota, e por comparação com aqui em Portimão, a brisa de tarde de SW naquela zona toda, especialmente de Faro para lá, é claramente mais intensa do que por aqui, que parece bem mais abrigado.
Mas sim, hoje é que está o Levante bem marcado por todo o Algarve, é claro, não há margem para dúvidas! Mas de facto as bandeiras indicam exactamente o mesmo rumo que toda a tarde de ontem por aqui.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jul 2011 às 13:20)

vou nos 34ºC!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2011 às 14:13)

Mínima bastante elevada de 23,7 ºC hoje, na estação de Degracia Cimeira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2011 às 14:20)

rozzo disse:


> Sim, Levante "puro" não estaria, mas já estava a meio caminho disso, de se instalar. Pelo menos aqui em Portimão, o vento esteve o dia todo de SSE bem marcado. Nunca em nenhuma altura do dia vi as bandeiras da praia virarem e indicarem aquela brisa típica daqui do litoral Algarvio de SW/W, que aparece ao fim da manhã, mas sim um vento mais marcado e "sinóptico" da tal direcção que referi.
> Certamente mais para Este, para aí, e especialmente para o lado de VRSA a brisa de SW ainda terá marcado alguma presença, pelas férias que costumo passar na Manta Rota, e por comparação com aqui em Portimão, a brisa de tarde de SW naquela zona toda, especialmente de Faro para lá, é claramente mais intensa do que por aqui, que parece bem mais abrigado.
> Mas sim, hoje é que está o Levante bem marcado por todo o Algarve, é claro, não há margem para dúvidas! Mas de facto as bandeiras indicam exactamente o mesmo rumo que toda a tarde de ontem por aqui.



Aí está um facto curioso, talvez o regime de brisas no Sotavento seja diferente do Barlavento, mas em relação ao levante, pensava que começava da zona de VRSA até Sagres, daí ter dito algumas dúvidas quando disseste que estava levante aí em Portimão ontem. Mas podia ser mesmo isso do Barlavento ter já ontem levante que levou à não rotação do vento para NW.
Obrigado rozzo, pela explicação.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jul 2011 às 17:27)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o dia amanheceu muito nublado (o chamado "_ferrado do sueste_", de acordo com os pescadores mais antigos), mas a partir da hora de almoço o sol voltou a reinar. A máxima de hoje ficou-se pelos *29,3ºC* e a minima da noite foi de *19,9ºC*. 

Neste momento sigo com 28,3ºC e vento fraco de SE, com humidade nos 64%.

Dia típico de Suestada.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jul 2011 às 17:55)

35.4ºC e 28% HR por aqui  Céu com muitos cumulus dispersos


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2011 às 21:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 35,9 ºC (16h58) 
Temperatura mínima = 24,4 ºC (06h49)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 28,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Vento constante de sudoeste e céu parcialmente nublado ao meio da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 36,7 ºC (dia 27); temp. mínima = 11,4 ºC (dia 18).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jul 2011 às 22:13)

A estação de Serpa do COTR chegou ontem aos 40,5ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jul 2011 às 22:52)

Por aqui ainda 28.7ºC, não está tanto calor como ontem, vento fraco  O problema do link da cam redirecionar a anúncios está resolvido, tinha que renovar o domínio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2011 às 23:43)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado de manhã (chamado "rabo do levante") como lhe chamam os pescadores olhanenses. 

Máxima: 27.3ºC
mínima: 20.1ºC


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jul 2011 às 08:39)

Bom dia,

Hoje amanheceu novamente com céu muito nublado, nevoeiro e está a cair aquela "morraça" que vai deixando tudo húmido. No carro já foi necessário ligar os pára-brisas (presumo que hoje existam milhares de turistas no Algarve a praguejar contra este tempo ).

A minima da noite foi de *18,8ºC* e neste momento sigo com 20,7ºC e 94% de humidade, com vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## rozzo (29 Jul 2011 às 10:04)

ecobcg disse:


> presumo que hoje existam milhares de turistas no Algarve a praguejar contra este tempo



Confirmo!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jul 2011 às 10:18)

rozzo disse:


> Confirmo!



Aproveita que não está muito calor e visita o Sitio das Fontes!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jul 2011 às 12:29)

mínima de 22ºC, neste momento 33,5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jul 2011 às 12:32)

O sol já apareceu por aqui, e a temperatura já começou a subir um pouco.
27,3ºC neste momento, com vento fraco de SSE e 72% de humidade.

(entretanto, o anemómetro que já tinha sido dado como "morto" e só estava à espera que chegasse o novo para ser substituído, parece que "ressuscitou" hoje às 08h UTC, e neste momento continuar a dar dados da velocidade do vento!)


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2011 às 14:27)

ecobcg disse:


> O sol já apareceu por aqui, e a temperatura já começou a subir um pouco.
> 27,3ºC neste momento, com vento fraco de SSE e 72% de humidade.
> 
> (entretanto, o anemómetro que já tinha sido dado como "morto" e só estava à espera que chegasse o novo para ser substituído, parece que "ressuscitou" hoje às 08h UTC, e neste momento continuar a dar dados da velocidade do vento!)



ecobcg, o anenómetro meteu férias, agora voltou também precisava. 

Aqui, já está o sol a brilhar, depois de uma manhã com o "rabo do levante" 

Sigo com 26.4ºC e vento de Sul.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jul 2011 às 15:00)

por aqui estão a aparecer uma nuvens


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jul 2011 às 17:21)

Por aqui 33.9ºC com máxima de 34.4ºC, a sensação térmica parece muito maior  Em certas partes da cidade está-se bem, onde há mais vento


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jul 2011 às 18:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 34,9 ºC (16h18) 
Temperatura mínima = 22,8 ºC (06h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 32,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 36,7 ºC (dia 27); temp. mínima = 11,4 ºC (dia 18).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jul 2011 às 20:29)

máxima de 38ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2011 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado durante a manhã, à tarde ficou céu limpo, mas a partir das 18 horas aumentou a nebulosidade, ficando nevoeiro apanhei nevoeiro na praia de Faro e aeroporto e a visibilidade não ia além dos 500 metros. 1º dia que fui à praia tinha que vir logo o nevoeiro. 

Máxima: 27.5ºC
mínima: 19.8ºC
atual: 21.0ºC


----------



## Agreste (29 Jul 2011 às 21:16)

Se não entrar vento de oeste para retirar este tecto baixo, o concurso de amanhã vai ser um arraso. Hoje foi o dia mais frio do mês de Julho no Algarve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2011 às 22:00)

Sigo com a mínima de hoje 19.7ºC, vamos ver até onde desce até à meia-noite. Está fresco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jul 2011 às 22:13)

aqui também está mais fresco, neste momento - 25ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jul 2011 às 21:10)

Boas, estou por cá, Mértola até amanhã.

Foi um dia quente, e agora céu pouco nublado.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jul 2011 às 21:33)

Em Serpa máxima de 35,5ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2011 às 23:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 29.6ºC
mínima: 15.8ºC
atual: 23.8ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Jul 2011 às 14:40)

aqui 33ºC


----------



## stormy (1 Ago 2011 às 00:32)

Boas noites.
Pela Lagoa de Santo André:

Sexta feira:
O dia foi de nevoeiro, embora com algumas abertas, e vento fraco de WSW.

min18.6ºC
max24.4ºC

Sábado:
Dia de céu limpo, com vento fraco a moderado de NW.

min 16.3ºC
max24.3ºC

Domingo:
Mais um dia de céu geralmente limpo, mas desta vez o vento esteve fraco de W....a partir do fim da tarde apareceu alguma nebulosidade média/alta.

min15.4ºC
max24.8ºC


A partir de amanhã estarei por Armação de Pera, Algarve...uma semanita...
Viva ás férias


----------

